# Shimano Curado CU200 Drive Shaft Bearing



## ClearLakeClayt

Another "greenie" question. The last time I replaced a part number 31 Drive Shaft Bearing, it cost something like $20 from Shimano. Has anyone tried a Boca Bearing in this location and if so, what size or part number? For such a small bearing, it sure is expensive from Shimano...


----------



## troutredfish

I just bought 4 sets of the ceramic bearings for the spool and they are great. Just call and talk to *FISHING REEL SPECIALIST/SALES :*
Larry Aubain he helped me out with getting the right bearings.

*Hours of Operation* 
Mon - Fri : _8:30 AM to 5:40 PM_ 
Sat - Sun : _Closed_ 
Toll free phone: (800) 332-3256
Toll free fax: (800) 409-9191
Local phone: (561) 998-0004
Local fax: (561) 998-0119
Email Address: [email protected]

http://www.bocabearings.com/default.aspx


----------



## Dipsay

Part number SMR95C-YZZ#5. You can either have them LD(Lube dry) or packed with grease.


----------



## ClearLakeClayt

Excellent - thanks to both of you. For this harder-to-access, doesn't-need-to-spin-like-the-spool drive shaft application, it seems like the greased bearing would be the better choice. Any opinions?


----------



## bubbas kenner

My drive shaft bearings get a dash of oil no grease they hold up fine grease attracts dirt my opinion .I have the same reels and lovem.


----------



## trout250

this is one bearing that i pack with grease because the edge of the spool rides almost directly over it and you get water in it. I even pack grease into the slot under the spool before installing the spool backi in.


----------



## ClearLakeClayt

What kind of grease do you use? I've been using a white lithium grease on the gears. Seems like the Shimano drag grease is too sticky...


----------



## trout250

i use a blue omc grease that is supposed to be water proof/ resisant, just on this drive shaft bearing use shimano drag grease on main drive, just about 1/4 of main gear


----------



## Mike in Friendswood

Replace it with a Citica bushing and never worry about it again. You really wont be able to tell the difference between a bearing and a bushing.


----------



## BustinTops

Mike in Friendswood said:


> Replace it with a Citica bushing and never worry about it again. You really wont be able to tell the difference between a bearing and a bushing.


 X2 if your on a budget......


----------



## trout250

Mikes that is a good idea, this particuliar bearing is the only bearing that I have ever had a problem with, and when i started packing it with grease it stopped my problems, the newer curados are not machined out like the older ones and don't have this problem


----------



## ClearLakeClayt

Mike in Friendswood said:


> Replace it with a Citica bushing and never worry about it again. You really wont be able to tell the difference between a bearing and a bushing.


Mike, that is a very interesting idea. Looking at the Shimano online schematic for a Citica CI-200, a BNT-0819 Drive Shaft Bushing will fit in the cavity in a Curado CU-200?


----------



## Mike in Friendswood

Yes it will fit. It has two "ears" on the bushing and it fits snugly into the frame.

I did 6 that way last week.

Mike


----------



## ClearLakeClayt

*Citica Drive Shaft Bushings on Their Way...*

Well, this should be interesting. Called FTU this morning to check on availability of Citica Drive Shaft Bushings for my Curados and they didn't have any, didn't even have the box anymore. Called Shimano and they told me the part number (previously BNT-0819) had changed to BNT-0526 and that they cost $1.18. Hmm... Must be plastic or nylon, but the technician didn't know. He's sending me three, shipped at no charge.

Checked the Shimano website schematics for every Citica ever made, and couldn't find a part number 526... Then I checked every Low-Profile Baitcaster, current and discontinued, and didn't see that part number. Anybody know how to back check a part by its part number on the Shimano website?

A good quality plastic like nylon in this drive shaft service might be a great idea. Will post an update when they arrive...


----------



## bubbas kenner

Great post once again I bent that same bearing pushing it out on my cu200 today.Did you order any extras ??I salvaged that tiny washer that I also bent up.


----------



## Bantam1

The substitution part is actually TGT0526. This is a brass bushing from a Tekota reel. I really do not think it is a correct sub but I could be wrong.


----------



## ClearLakeClayt

Thanks, Bantam. We'll see how they fit next week when they arrive...

Bubba, I ordered three for my Curado's. Let's see how they work then I can either share or you can call Shimano. The technician was super nice - the bushing only cost $1.18 and he didn't charge me for shipping. Not even sure he charged me for the bushings for that matter. I buy a lot from them and I think he could see that on the screen.

More to follow after the package arrives in the mail. 2Cool is such a good and fun resource. There is a lot of knowledge and a lot of ideas out there to be shared...


----------



## BustinTops

Good call Mike. :texasflag


----------



## bubbas kenner

Thank you Clay I got my cu200 clean and back together I did not notice much if any restriction from the dent i put in the shaft bearing it seems to be ok.I look forward to your update ClearLakeClayt.


----------



## ClearLakeClayt

*TGT0526 Brass Bushings Finally Arrived!*

Well, this took a bit longer than planned. Ended up having to call Shimano when the three TGT0526 bushings didn't arrive. The order had gotten misplaced/lost/forgotten, I think because they weren't charging me for them and therefore hadn't entered the order in the system. Anyway, a different tech took care of sending another set and they arrived last week. They didn't charge me for them, I guess due to all my business and the very low cost of these bushings. I really like working with the Shimano techs in California - knowledgeable, easy going, great folks.

I just finished installing the first one, and it feels great - just as smooth as an original bearing. I lubed it with white lithium grease, which is what I use on the gears. Can't wait to fish the reel! Incidentally, the BNT0031 bearing that I pulled out of this reel (ridiculous cost $20 if I recall correctly) was completely trashed - coming apart and rolling rough. Good riddance!

So, Bantam, the substitute part fits and appears to work fine. And Mike in Friendswood - many thanks for a very good suggestion. Where did you get the idea? Bubbas Kenner - give Shimano a call and they'll take care of you!


----------



## Bantam1

I would advise not using white lithium grease. It does not hold up well for extended periods of time.


----------



## ClearLakeClayt

Bantam1 said:


> I would advise not using white lithium grease. It does not hold up well for extended periods of time.


Thanks, I'll switch. I know you've answered this question in other posts, but what grease do you recommend for the gears and now this bushing?


----------



## Bantam1

I recommend our grease for the gears. I just use oil on bushings because grease can make the reel feel sluggish. Just a drop or two is more than enough to protect it and make it smooth. Plus its easy to oil later when it comes time for service.


----------



## ClearLakeClayt

*Update on Bushing Replacement for Drive Shaft Bearing*

This has turned out great! I cannot tell the difference between one of my Curado's with a functioning drive shaft bearing and one that I've replaced with a bushing. I've switched to Penn Precision Reel Grease (blue, $5 from FTU) and the new bushings are fantastic! There will be much less maintenance on this hard-to-access bearing in the future. Many thanks to Mike, Bantam, and everyone else who suggested and supported this mod...


----------



## george.maness86

Bantam1 said:


> I would advise not using white lithium grease. It does not hold up well for extended periods of time.


Bantam,
How can I order the expendables from shimano? I cant find grease or and expendables on the site.


----------



## DGAustin

In Houston, you can get Shimano drag grease at FTU.


----------



## george.maness86

I found the grease I like now. I use Cals on the drag, super lube syn with PTFE teflon for gears, and oust for bearings/bushings.


----------



## Basswhippa

Clearlake, thanks for posting your results. BTW, I can't help that you are building up quite an inventory to your Curados. LOL Don't start with the old Chronarchs or you will have another expensive habit. Ha. 

Anyone know if the Tekota brass bushing alone would work in a Citica 200E? Would a washer be required? I know it is not required with the Greenie but not sure about the Citica or Curado 200E. Sounds like a really good upgrade over the plastic bushing.


----------

